# making a class A coach a permanent home? good or bad?



## mmsamples (Mar 27, 2011)

I travel from town to town for approximately two to three months at a time permanently for my job working in cell towers. I currently rent a home in South Carolina, but I only get to see my wife twice a month. We are empty nesters and she lives at our home by herself and doesn't work a paying job, just volunteers a lot, and I live in hotel rooms at the cost of $300-400 per week. 

Would it make sense for us to just purchase a coach with slide outs and pool our money into one place to live instead of two? We are currently spending about $2000 per month living the way we are now, and we are only in our early 50's. 

Does anyone here have any advice for us. Our Grand kids live in Georgia, but with my work schedule, I am not really seeing them any more than I would if we maintained a permanent residence. We don't want to make a huge mistake though as we have never even as much as owned a pop up let alone one of those behemoths.

Help in Carolina, 

Mike and Mary


----------



## try2findus (Mar 30, 2011)

Re: making a class A coach a permanent home? good or bad?

Welcome mmsamples!  I would certainly think buying an RV to live in full-time would be an excellent solution, provided you don't mind being confined to smaller accommodations.  

I would suggest doing some Internet research and then renting one to try out.  Then carefully shop for your new home.  Talk with Ken at Grandview Trailer Sales (GTS) to get your best deal when you are ready to buy.  He is honest, trustworthy and out to satisfy his customers.  

Hope to see you on the road some day!


----------



## akjimny (Mar 30, 2011)

Re: making a class A coach a permanent home? good or bad?

Hi Mike and Mary and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  If I was going to go full time in an RV, I would consider a 5th wheel travel trailer.  They are about as close to a house as you can get and still be able to move it up and down the highway.  Of course, it all depends on if you are comfortable towing a big trailer.

The advantage of a 5er over a class A is that you can use your tow vehicle to go to town, go to work, etc.  With a Class A, you would either have to tow a "toad" or unhook and pack up every time you needed to go grocery shopping.  JMO  :laugh:  :laugh: 

Others will have their opinions and will post them here.  I think full-timing would be an economical way for you and Mary to go.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 30, 2011)

Re: making a class A coach a permanent home? good or bad?

If you will be in one place most of the time a 5th wheel might be the answer.  Some don't like the uneven floorplans.  I like the class A myself with a toad. The Mh will use more fuel but the toad will use less than a big tow vehicle running around.  I've had both and gas milage will average out about the same. MH averages 8 mpg and the toad gets 24 to 27 and is easier to get around in plus 4 wheel drive for side trails we like to ride.  I think some type rv would serve you well if you like the lifestyle.  Remember you can always move if the neighbor gets on your nerves or the grass needs cutting :laugh:


----------



## cougarkid (Apr 4, 2011)

Re: making a class A coach a permanent home? good or bad?

Mike and Mary,

My wife and I have been happily living full time in our Class A for almost a year and a half now.

We were contemplating the "move" when the recession caught us and pushed our plan ahead of schedule.  No house payment, property taxes, house insurance or yard to cut now.  We are currently parked next to a warehouse/garage we rented on the edge of town.  Plugged in and piped for water and sewer.  We are STILL selling off our "stuff" and I use the garage for maintanance on the cars.

We are both working full-time jobs.  Nothing has really changed except our address and our costs to live.

We love it, but then we also LOVE each other's company.  200 square feet isn't a lot of space, if you need "your" space.

-----

We are in a 1989 Georgie Boy Class A 32' RV that we bought, off of Ebay, in June of 2007.  Our 1st Rv or camper of any kind.  454 Chevy with Auto Tranny.  Onan generator. Fully self contained.  Dual roof A/C, dual ducted propane heat, full bath with separate shower, queen bed in rear, fold down couch and fold down table/bed, pull down over driver, full basement storage.  NO slides.

Paid just under $5000 for it.  It needed a GOOD tune-up, brake pads, cleaning and new rings in the generator.  Yep, I'm a handiman at heart.

We used it for a trip from Missouri to NY, NY and back over the summer we bought it.  After that trip we were hooked!

Paring down the "stuff" is harder than you might think.  You can only have so many yard sales and give away so much stuff.  At some point you have to just throw things away.

Pick your RV carefully.  Make sure it is what you want and like.  A pitch (rise) on the roof or a curved roof is preferable, since it will sit flat and level for months at a time.

I rebuilt out roof after it began to leak from sitting flat.  Took the top off and built a curved roof on it - leaks fixed.

We plan to buy a different one with slides in the future. It will have a roof with a curve to it for drainage.

Good Luck!


----------



## Bounder Boy (Apr 4, 2011)

Re: making a class A coach a permanent home? good or bad?

Mike & Mary...... First, your concern is not seeing your wife enough. GREAT you have completed the first test for living together in a small space, as obviously you care for her very much.    Next, I would ask you how long you plan on staying on this job? Is it, as far as you know, going to last for a number of years or is there a good chance that it will either change or (heaven forbid) be terminated? If there is a chance of the later, maybe I would hold out and wait and see. IF you think it is long lasting, for the amount you are currently spending you could afford top of the line campers. I too would go the fifth wheel over the MH, as mentioned by others you then have a vehicle to use for errands. Also, since you wife does not work, but likes to volunteer, as soon as you know your next place of work, I would immediately start contacting the campgrounds in the area and see if any might be in need of a helper that possibly your wife could do and either make a little extra $$$$ or reduce the cost of your site.

Whatever you do decide, I wish you the best of luck and do please keep us informed. 
BB


----------



## LEN (Apr 4, 2011)

Re: making a class A coach a permanent home? good or bad?

Yes there are many many full time RVers both for work and play. The biggest question is can you down size to be in the RV. With the $$$$ per month you are spending now you can have a very upper end RV, weather it be 5th wheel or motor home with washer dryer great amenities you may not have even in the apartment. 

LEN


----------

